# Printing onto Vinyl/Pleather???



## rudi (Mar 7, 2007)

What kind of inks are suitable for printing onto these substrates???
They are wallets,so they won't be washed but i still need them to have max durability.

I was wondering if i could get away with useing plastisol ??? 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated as i have only spoken to the client on the phone and haven't seen the vinyl/pleather yet.
Cheers


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Plasticols should work just fine. We print full color logos on vinyl tablecloths for the US Navy all the time.

Since this is a wallet you might want to add some nylabond. Might help with the inks adhering and lasting longer. Beware the ink will more than likely start rubbing off after being shoved and pulled out of the pockets of pants.


----------



## rudi (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Fluid.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Any time. Don't forget your best bet is to test. Try to test one or two out before running the complete order. Just in case you come across any issues your not loosing a complete run.

Good Luck


----------



## nicop1777 (May 25, 2007)

vinyl is all i print on I currently use a GV series from Nazdar and it stays on the vinyl just fine after 2 years.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info Nico


----------



## nicop1777 (May 25, 2007)

Watch out for this ink line though it is some stanking stuff...smells really bad...I had to install a serious vent system to rid my shop of the stank and i was scared that if my employees wanted to smoke to close to the shop we would all blow up!

call billy in chicago and tell him Nico sent ya and he can tell you about it better than me


----------

